# GZK bands



## James West (Dec 6, 2014)

I know iv mentioned it before but I really do like these bands (.72) there a light draw plenty of power and long lasting 
If anyone is still thinking of getting some I would definitely recommend it


----------



## Genoa Slingshot (Oct 29, 2015)

I can't wait to try it so I will can speak with more precision soon. The bigger (too big) problem with this bands is the huge price (bands + shipping from China) for (I guess) a little bit better bands of TBG or latex .030 or SS black latex or others.
Think they deserve a try, but it's hard that they become the main bands for the most...IMHO
P.S. i.e. The Turk sell them from u.s.a. 16$ + shipping for 1 meter (!) While 1 meter of TBG is about 8$ + shipping
http://slingshotforum.com/topic/69225-gzk-bands-for-sale/
https://simple-shot.com/diy/bulk-theraband-gold/
The price is double. Is the quality double?


----------



## ShootnCoastie (Jan 26, 2015)

Genoa Slingshot said:


> I can't wait to try it so I will can speak with more precision soon. The bigger (too big) problem with this bands is the huge price (bands + shipping from China) for (I guess) a little bit better bands of TBG or latex .030 or SS black latex or others.
> Think they deserve a try, but it's hard that they become the main bands for the most...IMHO
> P.S. i.e. The Turk sell them from u.s.a. 16$ + shipping for 1 meter (!) While 1 meter of TBG is about 8$ + shipping
> http://slingshotforum.com/topic/69225-gzk-bands-for-sale/
> ...


When I purchase Theraband Gold it comes in a 5 inch width. The GZK bands I received from theTurk were 10.5 inches wide. Slightly more than double the Theraband width.


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

They are good bands.


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

They seem to retract very evenly. Very accurate bands


----------



## theTurk (Feb 25, 2016)

Genoa Slingshot said:


> I can't wait to try it so I will can speak with more precision soon. The bigger (too big) problem with this bands is the huge price (bands + shipping from China) for (I guess) a little bit better bands of TBG or latex .030 or SS black latex or others.
> Think they deserve a try, but it's hard that they become the main bands for the most...IMHO
> P.S. i.e. The Turk sell them from u.s.a. 16$ + shipping for 1 meter (!) While 1 meter of TBG is about 8$ + shipping
> http://slingshotforum.com/topic/69225-gzk-bands-for-sale/
> ...


Yep, they're double the width! In fact they are 10.5" wide so more than double the width of a tbg roll.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

I think it's the longest lasting rubber I've ever shot. I'll only go back if I have to. I got tired of changing bands all the time.


----------



## Genoa Slingshot (Oct 29, 2015)

theTurk said:


> Genoa Slingshot said:
> 
> 
> > I can't wait to try it so I will can speak with more precision soon. The bigger (too big) problem with this bands is the huge price (bands + shipping from China) for (I guess) a little bit better bands of TBG or latex .030 or SS black latex or others.
> ...


Example.
1 meter of GZK bands 0.66mm (same thickness of TBG) from China to Italy + shipping cost about 25€ (7.50€ + 25% taxes + 16€ shipping).
2 meters of TBG from UK to Italy + shipping (ebay seller activehuman) cost about 12.50€ (11.40€ + 1.10€ shipping).
Gzk have exatly double price of TBG.
So I repeat my question:
The price is double, but is the quality (efficiency + life) double?

P.S. I recieved my GZK bands, but still I didn't try them.


----------



## theTurk (Feb 25, 2016)

Genoa Slingshot said:


> theTurk said:
> 
> 
> > Genoa Slingshot said:
> ...


Yup the longevity is double as well. Bandsets have been lasting me for over 1,250 shots. I've been shooting them for 2 months + and that's all I'm shooting, as long as the supply is there I don't think I'll ever look back!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

